# Crayfish, Crawdads, Crawdeggs, Mudbugs.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Or just what ever you prefer to call them. I set some traps out late afternoon and went back to check them late this evening and had caught a nice mess of them. Gonna have me a feast here in a few days, probably around Independance Day. Hope to catch a few catfish to eat with them before the big Holiday.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Just goes to show ya, my only use for the crayfish, crabs, crawdeggs, etc is on a hook when fishing for Bass, etc........ :sing:
Always thought that they were just to small to eat on their own.....


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I like to chop up the leftovers and scramble them with eggs next morning. Mmmmm. Time to go get another mess.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cook them cajun style with corn and potatoes, eat the tails, then suck the heads for the spice.
Gotta love the Cajuns, they will eat anything that doesn't eat them first.
(DD and SIL live in Louisiana)


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

hunter63 said:


> Cook them cajun style with corn and potatoes, eat the tails, then suck the heads for the spice.
> Gotta love the Cajuns, they will eat anything that doesn't eat them first.
> (DD and SIL live in Louisiana)




If it walks, crawls, swims, or flies it can be food :buds:




























big rockpile


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Amen!!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

many folks trap in still water, but you can have good luck "netting" them in swifter waters with a basket of chicken wire. turn stones or disturb soft banks or boggy areas of streams and use the chicken wire to scoop them out. the little one pass right through and what is left is "eatin' size". they do well cooked just like your favorite shrimp would be cooked. i like old bay. i think they taste like a cross between lobster and shrimp. fresh, swift water crawdads are much better than any farmed crawdads. they usually don't have the muddy taste.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

hunter63 said:


> Cook them cajun style with corn and potatoes, eat the tails, then suck the heads for the spice.
> Gotta love the Cajuns, they will eat anything that doesn't eat them first.
> (DD and SIL live in Louisiana)


That the golden rule we live by. Crawfish rock!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Even in places like Tennessee, where you find those small coldwater streams full of rocks, have great crawfish. Camping up there, I put out several minnow traps for catching catfish bait.....but, couldn't go catfishing. So I checked the traps, killed a dozen or so of the minnows in each trap and put them back. Next morning they were all full of some really sweet crawfish. Yep, a bit on the small side but those cold water mud bugs were some kind of good cooked and picked and added to the wild rice.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

hunter63 said:


> Cook them cajun style with corn and potatoes, eat the tails, then suck the heads for the spice.
> Gotta love the Cajuns, they will eat anything that doesn't eat them first.
> (DD and SIL live in Louisiana)


Funny thing! Around here we eat crawdads in what we call indian style. Which means fried in bacon grease. 

We have a big family reunion every summer and I use to do some heavy trapping and catch a lot of crawdads for the reunion. I fry em up indian style and set em on the dinner table and they would be ate up in no time. A couple of times I would fix some doing it the cajun style and hardly anyone would eat em. And I'm talking about family members that would come from just about everywhere in the U.S. But all of us grew up eating crawdads indian style. 

Indian style: Remove head shell, the yellow guts(gills), and the middle tail fin that has the intestine attached. Rinse crawdads in clean water and then submerge into hot boiling water. When the water resumes back to boiling and starts foaming up. Turn off heat and remove crawdads from water. Place the crawdads into a frying pan and turn heat up. Heat crawdads till all the water has dicipated. When water in the frying pan has fully dicipated add several tablespoons of bacon grease and fry the crawdads for a few short minutes. Add salt while crawdads are frying. Enjoy!


----------

